# Can you shrink stretch jeans??



## graceface (Jul 27, 2006)

I just bought a pair of Citizens jeans off ebay and when i got tried them on they turned out to be a bit big. I have other citizens jeans in the same size, so i'm not quite sure. But would it be possible for me to wash them in hot water first and dry them to see if they shrink a bit (it'll probably only shrink in the length right?). I know stretch jeans tend to stretch even more with wear so they'll definitely be big on me, ahhh they're non-returnable. thanks for any suggestions...P.S. there's 2% lycra in the jeans so that's why i'm curious to know if they'll actually shrink in the wash...thanks.


----------



## LVA (Jul 27, 2006)

not that i know of




hope some1 else can help though cuz i have a couple of size 3 stretch pants that are just waay too big.


----------



## sadhunni (Jul 27, 2006)

try washing them in hot water and puttin it in the dryer w/ the high heat.


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 27, 2006)

They may or may not, it depends on what's in the fabric and if they were pre-shrunk by the manufacturer, usually they aren't.


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 27, 2006)

i agree with sadhunni , wash in very hot water and put them in the dryer


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 28, 2006)

They can shrink in every direction, length and width! I've accidentally shrank 2 pairs of pants and a dress in the wash, and all of them were shorter AND tighter when they came out!


----------



## Nox (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sadhunni* try washing them in hot water and puttin it in the dryer w/ the high heat. That really does work!


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah i would do what sadhunni said. i hate hate hate stretch jeans


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 4, 2006)

I can't tell you how I do it, because I don't know myself, but I somehow have a way to manage to shrink almost anything *lol* That wasn't any help, but I know there's a way! I just don't know how I've done it (it hasn't happened in a few years now), but if I knew, then it would come in handy at times! Best of luck darlin'!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sadhunni* try washing them in hot water and puttin it in the dryer w/ the high heat. Yep, that'll shrink 'em!


----------



## SwtValina (Aug 4, 2006)

Well Citizens are high quality jeans so they would prob be harder to shrink but try the hot water/dryer thing and let us know how that works out. I always wondered about that.


----------



## graceface (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks for replying everyone. So i did end up washing them two times in a row in hot water and drying them like crazy under high heat. It seemed to have worked a bit, but I haven't worn the jeans enough to see if the stretch comes back and starts to loosen up again. Hopefully this will stay this 'smaller' size. thanks.


----------



## ivette (Aug 4, 2006)

i'm not sure abt that. if they are 100% cotton, i imagine they will shrink. how much, i don't know. only thing i can say is follow the directions on the tag of the jean


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ivette* i'm not sure abt that. if they are 100% cotton, i imagine they will shrink. how much, i don't know. only thing i can say is follow the directions on the tag of the jean Agreed!


----------

